# Anon m2... SPARE LENSE. WHERE/WHEN/WHY?



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

If the resort has a parking lot, worst case scenario, you can just hike back and change them out. That is what I do when at Lake Louise. I have to make a decision everytime I go to Sunshine in Banff as to what the conditions will be like because its a 25 minute gondola ride each way. I have the M2s. If you can see sunshing throught the "Goats eye" they I put on my bluebird goggles. Otherwise, 99% of the time, I use the low light. I also have Oakley Crowbars. BOTH my low light lens and bluebird lens - Crowbar - are cracked due to putting them in my pocket. They crack up/down where the nose piece is. So putting lenses in your coat near the hip (my place of choice) or your pants is asking for trouble. They break very easily - AND IT IS THE INSIDE LENS NOT THE EXTERIOR ONE ON THE CROWBARS.


Good question.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

I wouldn't recommend carrying them with you. I did that a few years back when I was struggling with my crowbars and variable weather. I broke a few pairs, even in my backpack. Smith does sell a hard case for goggles which I use if I'm wearing my pack. 

Your eyes will adjust with time, but I personally would want to see terrain as best as possible. I ended up getting the IOx and their photochromic lens. Good luck.


----------



## SAVETHISNOOB (Feb 29, 2012)

ARSENALFAN said:


> If the resort has a parking lot, worst case scenario, you can just hike back and change them out. That is what I do when at Lake Louise. I have to make a decision everytime I go to Sunshine in Banff as to what the conditions will be like because its a 25 minute gondola ride each way. I have the M2s. If you can see sunshing throught the "Goats eye" they I put on my bluebird goggles. Otherwise, 99% of the time, I use the low light.
> 
> 
> Good question.


Cheers man! 
And you'll know from the m2 then that the lense is a pretty sturdy one, doesn't bend to fit pockets much. 
Very helpful, so if you're caught out with the lowlight and it turns bluebird you just have to squint a little?



ridinbend said:


> I wouldn't recommend carrying them with you. I did that a few years back when I was struggling with my crowbars and variable weather. I broke a few pairs, even in my backpack. Smith does sell a hard case for goggles which I use if I'm wearing my pack.
> 
> Your eyes will adjust with time, but I personally would want to see terrain as best as possible. Good luck.


So do you end up with lowlight lenses much of the time?
Yup, hip/chest/abdo is where they'd be stashed and I do ride park 50/50 so high fall rate (and the fact that I'm nooby). 

As a beginner I had my friends iridium Oakley ones all the time and didn't realise how bad my vision was 95% of days!


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

I am pretty darn sensitive to light and often get migraines from squinting while driving. I don't have too many problems when it turns from overcast to bluebird with low light lenses. Not optimul for sure, but not the end of the world.


----------



## SAVETHISNOOB (Feb 29, 2012)

Oh and not because I'm some rich guy (I wish) but I'm not as bothered by the lense breaking as it creating damage/pain for me. 
As one of my rare chances to get a week to the mountain, anything that makes that week easier/more focused on riding is awesome.


----------



## SAVETHISNOOB (Feb 29, 2012)

ARSENALFAN said:


> I am pretty darn sensitive to light and often get migraines from squinting while driving. I don't have too many problems when it turns from overcast to bluebird with low light lenses. Not optimul for sure, but not the end of the world.


Ah, a fellow migrainer!
That's good to hear. I may take both out on the first morning just to have a fiddle and if the low light is acceptable, I'll stick with it unless amazing sun is forecast. 
Guessing it's worse having a bluebird lens is flat light than vice versa


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

SAVETHISNOOB said:


> Oh and not because I'm some rich guy (I wish) but I'm not as bothered by the lense breaking as it creating damage/pain for me.
> As one of my rare chances to get a week to the mountain, anything that makes that week easier/more focused on riding is awesome.


Well if your willing to roll the dice, I would take them. If you put them in your jacket I think you will have less of a chance of hurting yourself in any way. I think the plastic would break quickly under pressure and you would not be injured.:dunno:

I CERTAINLY DIDN'T NOTICE EITHER OF THE CROWBARS BREAKING WHEN I FELL. IT WAS ONLY LATER THAT I DISCOVERED THE DAMAGE.


----------



## SAVETHISNOOB (Feb 29, 2012)

ARSENALFAN said:


> Well if your willing to roll the dice, I would take them. If you put them in your jacket I think you will have less of a chance of hurting yourself in any way. I think the plastic would break quickly under pressure and you would not be injured.:dunno:
> 
> I CERTAINLY DIDN'T NOTICE EITHER OF THE CROWBARS BREAKING WHEN I FELL. IT WAS ONLY LATER THAT I DISCOVERED THE DAMAGE.


Hm. I'll have a think. 
Checked the lenses. 

Blue solex 25% VLT
Blue lagoon 80% VLT

Does this change anything? Glad that the solex is a little higher so not quite a full bluebird category lense. 80% does seem very low if the sun was to pop out


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

SAVETHISNOOB said:


> Hm. I'll have a think.
> Checked the lenses.
> 
> Blue solex 25% VLT
> ...


Nope. Doesn't change anything. Does the resort have an accessible parking lot where you could swap out at lunch? That is the best option.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

SAVETHISNOOB said:


> So do you end up with lowlight lenses much of the time?
> Yup, hip/chest/abdo is where they'd be stashed and I do ride park 50/50 so high fall rate (and the fact that I'm nooby).
> 
> As a beginner I had my friends iridium Oakley ones all the time and didn't realise how bad my vision was 95% of days!


I have been working nights for the last 6 years and I work under office lights and stare at multiple computer monitors during the night and thus my vision has suffered. In Bend I need lenses for white out and flat light close to 75% of the time I'm riding. More so, it can go from white out, to clear in the trees and the slight tint change is amazing on the photochromic. I do also have their low light which I wear on the rare mid season occasions and a lot during the spring. Hi persimmon and hi yellow just didn't give me enough terrain detail for what I needed.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

This.... Smith Goggle Case - black - Snowboard Shop > Snowboard Goggles > Goggle Accessories in a backpack and your solid.


----------



## SAVETHISNOOB (Feb 29, 2012)

ARSENALFAN said:


> Nope. Doesn't change anything. Does the resort have an accessible parking lot where you could swap out at lunch? That is the best option.


Nope, Fraid not. Similar to discussed above, would be 30-60mins out of my days to change lenses if I did it that way. Would be awesome to just leave them in the car. 

Maybe, check it out outside the window/forecasts. 

1) more cloudy than sunny on the whole: lowlight
2) more sunny ( higher chance of sun). Solex


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

SAVETHISNOOB said:


> Nope, Fraid not. Similar to discussed above, would be 30-60mins out of my days to change lenses if I did it that way. Would be awesome to just leave them in the car.
> 
> Maybe, check it out outside the window/forecasts.
> 
> ...


EINSTEIN!  Couldn't resist. Have yourself a hell of a trip. Where are you riding??


----------



## SAVETHISNOOB (Feb 29, 2012)

ridinbend said:


> This.... Smith Goggle Case - black - Snowboard Shop > Snowboard Goggles > Goggle Accessories in a backpack and your solid.


Ha, cheers. Bit much just for a lens though :dizzy:

Plus, always been advised against backpacks as a noob


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

SAVETHISNOOB said:


> Ha, cheers. Bit much just for a lens though :dizzy:
> 
> Plus, always been advised against backpacks as a noob


Not if you have to buy a new lens. I understand though. Enjoy.


----------



## SAVETHISNOOB (Feb 29, 2012)

ARSENALFAN said:


> EINSTEIN!  Couldn't resist. Have yourself a hell of a trip. Where are you riding??


Chamonix and les deux alpes, France!
Can't wait now. Apparently the second resort has a badass park. 

Oh to be American/Canadian and live near a hill. :bowdown:


----------



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

Its nice, but I still dream of Japan and European ski bunnies…..lol


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

I keep looking at the greybird M2 lense options for an extra, the ones are mine are two extremes of the spectrum... Meh they work well and hopefully end of season i can snag an extra lens on sale.


----------



## SAVETHISNOOB (Feb 29, 2012)

cav0011 said:


> I keep looking at the greybird M2 lense options for an extra, the ones are mine are two extremes of the spectrum... Meh they work well and hopefully end of season i can snag an extra lens on sale.


Aye I thought the same. 
Something middle of the line like a 50% VLT would be more versatile I thinks.


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

On that note the red solex is pretty versitile. It is like ~30% VLT I would like mid 40's though


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

I have a pair of M1's with both of those lenses. I like them both. There are some days when the bluebird lens seems to provide better vis than the other, even in lower/flatter light but in my case I've found out that it's mostly just cuz the lagoon lens is scratched. I wore them in several storms last year and between rubbing the lens clear and a few bails here and there they're sadly not very useable anymore 

I would sometimes carry the spare lens in the little lens bag in a jacket pocket on my waist where it would fit the contour of my body, didn't have any problems. I eventually just settled on one, but now I just started riding with a backpack and love the convenience. The pack is comfy as hell for me and doesn't bother me at all. As long as both waist and chest straps are done up, it doesnt move around so I don't get bothered by it when doing any airs or grabs. Granted, I've got an expensive high end pack for the backcountry... but still. A good fitting pack that you're comfy with is nice at the mega resorts where it's a trek back to the car.


----------

